# 8KW Propane Generac Starting Problem



## evJon77 (Oct 15, 2014)

*The problem
*It will not start when it is cold outside - not sure of exact temp but below 30-40 is a problem. It will start when it is not so cold but even at 70 it starts poorly. It will turn over a few times, soft backfire, turn over a few ties, soft backfire, repeat until it starts. Then it runs fine.​*The generator
*Generac Guardian model 0055180
Fuel: Propane
Size: 8 KW
​*What I have Tried
*When this problem started I found the valve clearance to be 0.000 (or close to that). I adjusted the valves to factory spec (.003) with the engine at ambient temperature (70-75 degrees). This made NO difference.

New, properly gapped stark plug.
New air filter
Fuel solenoid is fine
Choke is working
​*Thanks!
*Thanks for any help diagnosing/repairing this problem. Winter's coming and I need to get it working.​


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Propane pressure regulator valve sticking, i suspect. Especially if it is the type that requires vacuum draw at the outlet in order to open.


----------

